# Acer Predator CG437KP  VA-Ghosting &-Backlight Bleeding



## GeForstna (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
hab' den Monitor am 23.12 erhalten, also ein Weihnachts-"Geschenk" an mich selbst. "Geschenk" deshalb weil ich damit 2 Probleme habe:
Backlight-bleeding/Schwarzverteilung & VA-Ghosting

Backlight-bleeding/Schwarzverteilung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann das wer bei seinem CG437 auch bestätigen, oder hab ich da ein Montagsmodell erwischt?

VA-Ghosting:
In diversen Spielen schon zu erkennen im Vergleich zum Acer Nitro XV273KP(hatte beide Monitore nebeneinander Dupliziert getestet)
Beim Scrollen im Internet ist noch deutlich störender bemerkbar(vorallem schwarze Inhalte/Schrift)

UFO-Test bestehender Monitor(Acer Nitro XV273KP, 4k 120HZ, IPS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UFO-Test Acer Predator CG437KP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das wird hat VA-Technik bedingt bei allen CG437 so sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Lichthöfe sehen auf den Bildern natürlich richtig krass aus. Die Frage ist halt, ob das in echt genauso aussieht oder die Bildbelichtung einfach zu lang war. Letztlich haben sie null Aussagekraft und die Frage lautet immer: Störts dich oder nicht.

Die Schlieren sehen relativ normal für VA aus. Aber lass dich auch hier durch synthetische Tests nicht übersensibilisieren. Spiel einfach ne Zeit lang das Spiel deiner Wahl und vergleiche, ob die VA-Schlieren dir dort genauso auffallen/genauso stören.


----------



## Steelbender (26. Dezember 2019)

Mit der grottigen Ausleuchtung könntest du bei einem anderen mehr Glück haben sofern der Monitor nicht an sich eine Fehlkonstruktion in der Hinsicht ist.
Das Ghosting wird aber eher nicht besser werden da das einfach technikbedingt ist.


----------



## Outi822 (26. Dezember 2019)

Das VA Ghosting scheint beim Acer echt heftig zu sein 

YouTube

Einer schreibt zwar in den Youtube Kommentaren das es in echt nicht ganz so übel ist wie im
Video das liegt an seinem Handy Slow Mode aber dennoch recht übles Ghosting haben.

Ich warte da noch auf den Asus ROG Strix XG43UQ (Freesync 2) bzw den Asus PG43UQ (Gsync Version).
Soll aber eventuell das selbe Panel sein wie beim Acer hier und bei dem schon erhältlichen
ASUS ROG Strix XG438Q.


----------



## GeForstna (27. Dezember 2019)

Hab' auch ins computerbase-Forum gepostet: News - Acer Predator CG437K: 4K UHD mit 144 Hz und HDR 1000 im Grossformat| Seite 11 | ComputerBase Forum

(Ich hoffe so ein Querverweis auf ein anderes Forum ist erlaubt, andernfalls lösch' ich den Link natürlich wieder)


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt VA, ganz normale Schlieren.
Wenn es dich stört, kannst du VA vergessen. 
IPS und TN sind in den dunklen Übergängen wesentlich schneller. 
Hast du im Treiber den vollen Farbraum aktiviert, oder zum Beispiel RGB auf 16-235 begrenzt?


----------



## GeForstna (27. Dezember 2019)

Hab' das auf Standard belassen, also Voll(0-255)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2019)

Hast du HDR auf dem Desktop an?
Wie sieht es mit dem FALD aus, ist das im OSD an oder aus und macht es einen Unterschied.
Ich hatte den Asus XG438Q da mit dem gleichen Panel und da war das Schwarz schon recht ordentlich.
Auf jedenfall nicht so wie bei deinem jetzt.


----------



## GeForstna (28. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du HDR auf dem Desktop an?
> Wie sieht es mit dem FALD aus, ist das im OSD an oder aus und macht es einen Unterschied.
> Ich hatte den Asus XG438Q da mit dem gleichen Panel und da war das Schwarz schon recht ordentlich.
> Auf jedenfall nicht so wie bei deinem jetzt.



Hab' die Belichtung der Fotos angepasst, kommen jetzt fast ans reale heran:
Monitor-Modus: SDR; Standard(Helligkeit: 70, Contrast: 50, BlackBoost: 5)
Schwarzes Bild, LED-Streifen an der Rückseite des Monitors auf Maximum, restlicher Raum finster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entspricht das in etwa deinem XG438Q?


FALD kann man leider nicht manuell aktivieren, FALD wird mit HDR automatisch aktiviert:
YouTube
YouTube





Leider sieht HDR400 auf meinem alten Bilschirm besser aus als HDR 1000 auf dem Predator CG437(Bild wirkt im Vergleich zum alten Monitor ziemlich leblos und bleich), weshalb ich auf dem Predator CG437 HDR ungern verwende:

Acer Nitro XV273KP, 4k 120HZ, IPS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Acer Predator CG437KP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (18. Januar 2020)

Also ich hab meinen seit 4-5 Wochen und bin super zufrieden.

Backlight bleeding: 
Eigentlich nicht. Alles schön schwarz auch in den Ecken. Allg. guter Schwarzwert.
Auf einem Foto sieht das ja auch ganz anders / viel extremer aus.

VA-Ghosting:
Auch Schlieren nicht großartig in Games (Metro ; BL3; Red Dead 2, Breaklpoint...)
Also mich stört an dem Gesammtbid überhauptnix.

Ich hatte vorher den Acer predator X34A IPS @ 100hz.
Der hatte mehr Backlightbleeding ...wobei das auch wenig war und nirgends störte.
Hingegen ist sind Helligkeitsunterschied und die Farben enorm...im positiven.

HDR über Windows musste ich im Farbprofil (Helligkeit etc. ) anpassen...Windoof (Helligkeit auf 50% ) ist da echt kacke.
Danach sieht es super aus! (Mein Kumpel hat n hochwertigen Panasonic HDR 4K TV auf dem wir gemeinsam immer mal was zocken...also hab ich da n Vergleich)
Sieht in Games auch super aus wenn man´s mag.

Der etwas günstigere Asus ROG Strix XG438Q war jedenfalls gequirlte Schei*e dagegen.

Auch Texte sind super lesbar.

Ich hab minimale Schlieren im Browser wenn ich hellen Text auf sehr dunklem Hintergrund schnell scrolle (zb WOT Webseite) ... aber störend ist das nicht.
Bei klassischem Fließtext Schwarz auf Weiß ist nix.
Und in Games ist das auch in dunkleren Szenen nicht so wie beim Browser Text.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild in HDR top...die pixeligen Übergänge im unscharfen Hintergrund ist halt die JPG Komprimierung und sonst nicht zu sehn.
Games:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier im schwarzen Bereich des Fensters so eine Aura ist, liegt an der Bildkomprimierung fürs Forum. Auf meinem 23MB BMP ist das einheitlich Rabenschwarz^^
Die Farbgebung,Helligkeit und Schwarzwert sind echt gut. 

PS: Die einzige aktuelle hochwertigere Alternative ist der Samasung Q90R QLED Smart 4K 120hz  UHD TV ...allerdings steht im Kleingedruckten das dieses Modellreihe Freesync erst ab 55 Zoll unterstützt (43/48 zoll nicht).
Für meinen Tisch (und allgemain) sind die 43 Zoll das Maximum als Desktop Monitor.
Was größeres ist einfach (hier) zu groß.

mfg


----------



## massaker (18. Januar 2020)

Ja LG OLED CX kommt leider in 48"... Wäre dieser in 44" (8K gibt's doch in 88" und 77 "! Wo sind 44" und 38,5" in 4K?) gekommen - dann könnte man diese 43" Monitore getrost allesamt in die Tonne kloppen... IMHO


----------



## MiezeMatze (19. Januar 2020)

Mit den neuen Konsolen werden die Gaming TV mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten und Free Sync eh Standard ...dann werden sie mehr und mehr den PC Monitor Herstellern das Wasser abgraben.
Am Asus PG 38Q (HDR100, 200Hz unter Vorbehalt^^ etc) .hat man gesehn wie lang das dauert bis so ein Teil wirklich kommt.
2017 erstmals vorgestellt ... Mitte/Ende 2019 war er verfügbar.

Die wollen was vom Kuchen der Monitorhersteller... und das können sie mit den neuen Technologien auch mehr und mehr haben.
Multimediales Gaming am Riesenbildschirm. 

Wenn die TV Hersteller da mal richtig das Ruder in die Hand nehmen geht das viel schneller.
Für die ist das Gaming Zeug einfach ein zusätliches Feature von den vielen die die OLED/QLED und was weiß ich was ...eh schon haben.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Naja, der TV Hersteller der am meisten in Richtung Gaming TV geht, ist LG und die bauen nicht gerade wenig Monitore und Panel für Monitore.


----------



## MiezeMatze (23. Januar 2020)

massaker schrieb:


> Ja LG OLED CX kommt leider in 48"... Wäre dieser in 44" (8K gibt's doch in 88" und 77 "! Wo sind 44" und 38,5" in 4K?) gekommen - dann könnte man diese 43" Monitore getrost allesamt in die Tonne kloppen... IMHO



Ja LG ist der Riese im Geschäft.
Der C9 55/65/75 zoll bekam ja schon ein upgrade auf hdmi 2.1 , 120hz gsync.
Mit hdr1000 ohne lokal dimming -wil oled. Als oled ist der 55zoll mit knapp 1400 euro... eigentlich viel besser.

Aber es gibt noch keine gpu mit hdmi 2.1... also kein 4k möglich bis dahin (Linus tech test)
Man muss also warten und dann seine GPU upgraden.
Lohnt sich also erst wenn rtx 30000 da ist wirklich.

Dann ist noch die frage ob sich Desktopbilder und stundenlang HUD Projektionen bei Spielen die dauergezockt werden auch (noch) langfristig einbrennen.

Und natürlich wird einige die doch recht guten 13ms Responsetime viiiiel zu langsam sein. Für mir wärs ok.

55 zoll ist für mich leider am Tisch deutlich zu groß.
Darum bleib ich dabei...weil ich auch zufrieden bin.
Hab kein Schlierenproblem,Farben gut,Schwarz gut,Hdr gut ...alles gut. 
Und in 2-3 Jahren gibts dann wieder was wo alles passt...vieleicht^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Januar 2020)

Outi822 schrieb:


> Das VA Ghosting scheint beim Acer echt heftig zu sein
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Brutal, sowas hatte ich weder mit meinem MSI VA, noch mit meinem aktuellen Samsung. Das ist ja heftig...


----------



## MiezeMatze (25. Januar 2020)

Also den dunklen Bildschirm zu fotografieren macht 0 Sinn für mich.
Selbst bei der LG Oled Demo (für die Schwarzwerte) sieht das Schwarz ...eben satt schwarz aus. YouTube
Wenn ich das mim Smartphone etc. fotografiere ist da nixmehr schwarz...sieht tatal kacke aus...entspricht aber nicht dem was ich vor dem Bildschirm sehe!
Diese Demo nimmt einer im Acer Forum auch zum Vergleich... da frag ich mich aber -Sinn? 
Eine Oled Demo für ein Nicht-Oled Gerät? Klar wird das da an seine Grenzen stoßen.
Wie gesagt bei der LG Demo kein Problem..aber es gibt andere. Oled hat/braucht keine Dimming Zonen...ergo wird die Demo die Schwächen der nicht OLED Geräte zeigen...

Bei allem Lob und super Bild...ich war eben im Mediamarkt und hab mir einige Oleds und QLeds angesehn.
Auch den LG S9 55 Zoll. 
Viel tieferes schwarz...ganz klar.
Super Blickwinkel Farbechtheit.
Alles soweit schon überlegen.

Aber:
Wenn ich mir auf der Testseite für aktuelle Geräte die Local Dimming Videoes ansehe fällt mit gerade am Ende des Videos mit dem kleinen schnellen Punkt auf, dass dieser extrem nachzieht/sich in die länge zieht.
Klar hat das VA Panel hier nen Blur Effekt aber, gegen diese Kaugummies da...naja Ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich Spaß macht /die Lösung ist.
Hab den Test ein paar mal verglichen.

Dann hab ich mal mit dem Smartphone ein Bild vom Acer cg437 (oben) und dem Acer X34A IPS (unten) gemacht. 960pix/sec



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto kann man jetzt beurteilen wie man will.
1. Auch wenn das VA Panel nachzieht...sie krass wie auf dem Bild ist das nicht! Das Ufo ist leicht unschaf und hat etwas schwarze sehr kurze Schlieren.

2. Hingegen ist es so das, daß untere Bild (x34A IPS) auf den ersten Blick besser wirkt... Es ist aber in Bewegung wesentlich schlechter anzusehn und wirkt viel unschärfer als das von cg437!

Gut man kann jetzt als Forum-Hate-Teufelchen wieder sagen ...ja sind beide *******^^
Also ich war mit dem Acer x34A 3 Jahre gut bedient 
Aber ich will damit mal darstelln das die Fotos wirklich sinnlos sind um das darzustellen.


Hier im Acer Forum gibts auch einen Problem Thread den ich nachgetestet habe.
Flickering / Loss of detail with movement on CG437K — Acer Community

Bei mir verschwinden die kleinsten Sterne fast nicht.
Warum verschwinden sie... ganz einfach wegen dem VA Blur /leichten Darklevelsmeering das sie in Bewegung überlagert.

Die Probleme mit dem Flickering habe ich nicht.
Ich hatte das bei 2 Games als ingame noch Vsync aktiviert war ( Monitor: Gsync/Adaptive sync_on) ...Vsync aus - weg.
Detailverluste konnte ich auch nicht wirklich feststellen.

Hier auch ein Test:Conclusion - Acer Predator CG437K 43” Monitor Review: Perfectly Sized 4K Gaming | Tom's Hardware

Ich hab den Acer auch gestern mit dem Asus ROG Swift PG35VQ 35 verglichen.
Bei den Sternen verschwindet bei dem garnichts...und er hat etwas weniger Blur im Ufo Test aber nicht gerad signifikant.

Der LG S9 ist reizend...aber trotz aller Euphorie der (gesponsorten) Youtuber...
frag ich mich.
...säuft dann evtl zu viel im Schwarz ab.
...hab ich nach 1nem Jahr nen Burnin weil der Browser & Programme & der Desktop mit statischen Icons zu konstant sind.
YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. Januar 2020)

Deine Fotos zeigen doch nicht das, was du siehst. Das musst du doch schon merken, wenn du das Bild auf dem Smartphone mit dem am Monitor vergleichst. Blurbusters hat eine Beschreibung parat, wie die Fotos zu schießen sind, damit sie aussagekräftig sind. Du musst in Bewegung fotografieren, sodass die Mittellinie zwischen den Ufos durchgehend ist.


----------



## MiezeMatze (26. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Deine Fotos zeigen doch nicht das, was du siehst. Das musst du doch schon merken, wenn du das Bild auf dem Smartphone mit dem am Monitor vergleichst. Blurbusters hat eine Beschreibung parat, wie die Fotos zu schießen sind, damit sie aussagekräftig sind. Du musst in Bewegung fotografieren, sodass die Mittellinie zwischen den Ufos durchgehend ist.



Ich weiss - ich kann lesen.
Darum hab ich ja das geschrieben...
**Das Foto kann man jetzt beurteilen wie man will.
1. Auch wenn das VA Panel nachzieht...so krass wie auf dem Bild ist das nicht! Das Ufo ist leicht unschaf und hat etwas schwarze sehr kurze Schlieren.
2. Hingegen ist es so das, daß untere Bild (x34A IPS) auf den ersten Blick besser wirkt... Es ist aber in Bewegung wesentlich schlechter anzusehn und wirkt viel unschärfer als das von cg437!**

Das war ein Beispiel für die anderen Bilder wo alles so schrecklich aussieht. 
Bei mir siehts gut aus


----------



## MiezeMatze (30. Januar 2020)

GeForstna schrieb:


> Hab' die Belichtung der Fotos angepasst, kommen jetzt fast ans reale heran:
> Monitor-Modus: SDR; Standard(Helligkeit: 70, Contrast: 50, BlackBoost: 5)
> Schwarzes Bild, LED-Streifen an der Rückseite des Monitors auf Maximum, restlicher Raum finster:
> 
> ...



Also ich habe meinen ja behalten weil ich weder starkes (VA unnarmales ghosting habe) noch Flickern.

1., Aber nun mal zu den anderen Problemen, die ich unter anderem auch in einem Acer Forum von 1-2 Leuten gelesen habe.

Wenn man mal auf youtube oder google sucht findet man unzählige posts von Leuten die sich bei ihrem monitor oder über HDR auf windows allgemein beschweren...Thema: Warum sieht HDR so blass aus? Oder sogar...HDR ist nur Betrug, SDR ist viel farbenfroher usw.

Wenn man dann mal weiter sucht stellt sich heraus, das Windows öfter mal die Werte bei HDR_on auf Default stellt.
Ein user muss zb nur einmal kurz den Kontrastwert von 100 auf 99 und zurück stellen und das Bild verwandelt sich vom grauen Brei in Farbenpracht.

Auf jeden Fall ist es so dass dein Bild vom HDR stream (das letzte) eindeutig zeigt dass eifach die Farbeinstellungen von Windoof 10 falsch kalibriert sind (Default).

Windoof stellt (auch bei mir) wenn ich auf HDR_On stelle & und der Acer auf HDR_1000 gestellt ist (eine Leuchtkraft die echt beeindruckt und schon in SDR nice ist) alle werte einfach mal RUNTER (quasi überlagert) obwohl im Menü alles stimmt.

Lösung: Nvidia Sytem ->
              Farbeinstellungen--> 
              Digitale Farbanpassung:     von 50-65%+ (individuell: jeder sieht anders, mehr oder weniger farbig)   & Helligkeit von 50% auf 60% (ca)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich poste am WE mal was hochauflösenderes, das Smartphone ist grauenhaft ...trotzdem sieht man schon den Unterschied zu deinem)

Und dann hat man ein Hammer HDR Bild...es sei denn man ist bilnd. 
Ich bezweifel das, dass dann noch auf dem Acer Nitro XV273KP (nur 400nits) besser aussieht.

2., Backlight bleed
Gut da kann man evtl mim Gerät Pech haben. Ich habe jedenfalls wie auch die im testbericht schöne Scharzwerte und kein störendes Bleeding.
Die Local Dimming  Zonen in einer HDR Demo für OLEDS YouTube
zu kritisieren find ich lustig...weil da sieht man sogar bei Qled Tvs die Dimming Zonen. 
Diese Demo soll ja zeigen wie toll Oleds im Vgl. zu Dimming Geräten sind.
(war letztes WE im Mediamarkt und hab mir den LG C9,Sony AG9 & Q90R usw. angesehn)

Aber trotz alledem soll auch das keine Entschuldigung sein, weil nach der 1-Klick Kalibrirung auch diese Demo auf dem Teil sehr gut aussieht.
Ja man sieht etwas Local Dimming aber naja nicht mehr als bei zb dem Panasonic Viera TX-65DXW904 TV vom Kumpel.

RDR2 2020 01 31 22 36 21 856 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
RDR2 2020 01 31 21 25 22 003 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
RDR2 2020 01 31 22 25 03 773 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
vk5 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
vk3 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload

Von sehr hell bis dunkel kann der alles ganz gut (würd ich sagen - Bilder)
Auch in schnell Games wie BL3 hab ich kein Ghosting-Problem.
Leichte Schlieren sehe ich nur im Desktopbetrieb wenn man hellen Text auf schwarzem/dunklen Hintergrund scrollt (bei schwarz auf weiß NICHT) ...und das auch nur viel geringer als in deinem Video. Also trotzdem noch lesbar.

Im Spiel ist von diesen Schlieren bei mir nichtmal ansatzweise was zu sehn (ich hab einiges getestet: Metro,BL3, Ghostrecon,Mechwarr,Tombraider;Rage2...)
Klar OLED Schwärze kann er nicht aber da ich abseits der Hypevideos doch einige User finde den den Head Up Display (von PubG etc.) doch einen Burn-in verürsacht hat... oder der Oled immer wieder seltsame temporer (paar Stunden) Streifen zeigt weil man zwischen Displayformaten und Auflösung gewechselt hat...wart ich lieber noch 1-2 Jahre auf einen 55zoll Micro LED (mit absoluter Schwärze ohne sichbares Local Dimming) oder die nächste Gen OLED für einen guten Preis. 
Ich will nen guten Monitor den ich einfach nutzen und nicht babysitten (Oled) muss.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Januar 2020)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Mit den neuen Konsolen werden die Gaming TV mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten und Free Sync eh Standard ...



Jup den Anfang macht der CX48" OLED von LG.

Eventuell zwingt das die Monitor Hersteller mal wirklich Fortschritte zu bringen und runter von ihren Traumpreisen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. Februar 2020)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jup den Anfang macht der CX48" OLED von LG.
> 
> Eventuell zwingt das die Monitor Hersteller mal wirklich Fortschritte zu bringen und runter von ihren Traumpreisen.



Wenn der nicht neu ist ...ist es aber so das NUR die Modell ab 55,65,75 zoll free/gsync haben.
Stand zb auf der Lg Webseite.


----------



## massaker (1. Februar 2020)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht neu ist ...ist es aber so das NUR die Modell ab 55,65,75 zoll free/gsync haben.
> Stand zb auf der Lg Webseite.



Hä, was meinst Du denn? Natürlich wird CX48 alles haben, oder? Wenn nicht, dann bitte einen Link, Screenshot oä.

P.S.: in allen Messe-Videos wird der CX48 von den LG-Mitarbeitern explizit als Zocker-TV angepriesen, wie kann's denn sein, dass nur die größeren VRR haben? Elektronik innerhalb einer Reihe ist doch immer gleich und dass ist eben kein B-Krüppel, sondern ein C!


----------



## MiezeMatze (1. Februar 2020)

massaker schrieb:


> Hä, was meinst Du denn? Natürlich wird CX48 alles haben, oder? Wenn nicht, dann bitte einen Link, Screenshot oä.
> 
> P.S.: in allen Messe-Videos wird der CX48 von den LG-Mitarbeitern explizit als Zocker-TV angepriesen, wie kann's denn sein, dass nur die größeren VRR haben? Elektronik innerhalb einer Reihe ist doch immer gleich und dass ist eben kein B-Krüppel, sondern ein C!



Ok der kommt noch - dann ist es klar.
Aber alle Modelle  bisher haben das feature nur ab 55 zoll.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2020)

Jop der hat alles bei.
YouTube
Sony  bringt auch einen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Februar 2020)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jop der hat alles bei.
> YouTube
> Sony  bringt auch einen.



Da muss ich sagen...alles super geil- würd ich sofort meinem cg437kp vorziehen...aber das Spiegelnde Display is ja mal *A pain in the ass*.
Da muss die Bude ja stockdunkel sein... gerad im Sommer wenn man abends/ nachmittags mal was zockt ... naja.
Das sieht durch das glare display natürlich auch noch brillianter aus...aber es ist eben auch ein Nachteil.

Naja der nächste wird oled oder besser microled (100.000 + dimming zones sollten dann nichtmehr stören)


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Februar 2020)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> ....
> ....



Die Farben sind Absolut übersättigt und unrealistisch.. noch schlimmer wie die ganzen Geräte in Elektrofachmärkten... Dieser blöde Monitor hier ist aber wenigstens schon mal Werkskalibriert(Acer Nitro XV3 XV273K. Und diese Faben auf den Bildern sind volkommen unrealistisch... und wenn es nur das Material ist! Wer erträgt den Bitte diese Fanatsiefarben! Ich hoffe quasi das es nur das miserable Grundmaterial ist weil mit Kalibrierung kann das nichts zu tun haben, was ich auf diesem Monitor da sehe.

Ich rede übriegens von den Anghängten Miniaturgrafiken  mit den Tieren.


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Februar 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die Farben sind Absolut übersättigt und unrealistisch.. noch schlimmer wie die ganzen Geräte in Elektrofachmärkten... Dieser blöde Monitor hier ist aber wenigstens schon mal Werkskalibriert(Acer Nitro XV3 XV273K. Und diese Faben auf den Bildern sind volkommen unrealistisch... und wenn es nur das Material ist! Wer erträgt den Bitte diese Fanatsiefarben! Ich hoffe quasi das es nur das miserable Grundmaterial ist weil mit Kalibrierung kann das nichts zu tun haben, was ich auf diesem Monitor da sehe.
> 
> Ich rede übriegens von den Anghängten Miniaturgrafiken  mit den Tieren.



Oh mein Gott ich sagte je den Regler nach eigenem Geschmack einstellen. Und durch das Smartphone sieht das halt so aus.
Es geht darum, dass es absoluter Schwachsin ist zu behaupten der Monitor würde ein flaches Bild mit Grauschleier produzieren nur weil Windows nach dem Aktivieren von HDR_on das Farb/Gamma/ Helligkeits Preset überlagert.
Wenn du im Netz schaust ist das bei unzähligen Monitormodellenaller Marken der Fall.
Mein Kumpel hat den Asus Strix PG38vq da ist es genauso...

Wenn ich die PS4pro hier anschließe und HDR erkannt und aktiviert wird...passiert der Mist mit dem Preset nicht.
Es ist genau wie an meinem TV - alles passt.

Unten gleiches Beispiel nur mit Gamma auf 1.10 ... ohne jegliche Farbanpassung.
Zu behaupten der Monitor hätte kein gutes HDR Bild weil man nicht einen Regler 2mm verschieben kann... nee du hast recht der Monitor ist kaputt^^

Es liegt an Windows ...aber naja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat soll man... sich halt erstmal informieren. cheers - wird mir zu doof


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Februar 2020)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> aber das Spiegelnde Display is ja mal *A pain in the ass*.



Gerade das legt den "TV" bei mir ganz weit nach oben,kein mieses Coating mehr wo die Schärfe drunter leidet als hätte man ein interpoliertes Bild vor sich"übertreib".

Im Grunde haste das ja zu 90% im TV Bereich da gibts kein mattes zeug mehr oder noch schlimmer diese hybrid Coatings die weder glossy noch matt sind...


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Februar 2020)

wenn du meinst...ok


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Februar 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> wenn du meinst...ok



Ja ich meine...aber einer wie weiss eh alles besser  
closed 4 me


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2020)

Wenn du meinst... Du hast gewonnen, ich gebe schon auf!


MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ja ich meine...aber einer wie?? weiss eh alles besser
> closed 4 me


Aber eine letzte Frage sei mir gestattet! " ...einer Wie..." -Keiner, Hainer, Meiner--wie Was? Sprich dich ruhig aus, Ich bin für dich da keine Angst! Ich "meine" nähmlich nicht!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich "meine" nähmlich nicht!


Über ein vergessenes Wort aufregen, aber nämlich mit h schreiben.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Über ein vergessenes Wort aufregen, aber nämlich mit h schreiben.



Ja macht nix. 
Dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen.
Wenn man heute nichtmehr fähig ist einen Regler 0,10 % nach oben zu setzen...und dann behauptet die Hardware sein kaputt... Was soll nur aus dieser Welt werden?


----------



## massaker (3. Februar 2020)

Ha-ha, Vorsicht! Jetzt kommt der nächste und behauptet die Farben seien zu blass bzw nicht genug gesättigt!


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Februar 2020)

Ja, das tut richtig im Kopf weh - ehrlich.
Als müsste man je nach Augen/Geschmack einen TV NICHT kalibrieren^^ 
Das gibt´s sogar als Beruf...der Typ hier ist ganz gut YouTube

Der Pudding hat halt so reagiert wie der hier YouTube
Der bezieht es nur gleich auf HDR allegemein... 
Ich weiss nicht was mit denen los ist. 
Nix probiert, muss alles sofort von selbst geht...und wenn nicht - is es kaputt, oder *******^^  ...beides.

Gamma auf 1.10  
Kontrast +20% ca
Digitale Farbanpassung auf ca 65%
(sind recht optimale Einstellungen für das Teil im HDR_Modus: Satte Farben, gute Schwarzwerte, Lichter trotzdem blendend hell ...und nixmehr verwaschen etc.)

Muss mal schauen ob ich das die Tage mal mit Nvidia Experience aufnehmen kann.

PS: Und zu behaupten es wäre nur der Monitor...
      Beim Asus PG38VQ war´s z.B das gleiche ...erst mal neu eingestellt.
      Auf seinem TV hatte er den HDR Kanal schon so eingestellt ... da sah alles viel besser aus. 
      Den Monitor eben nicht.


----------



## massaker (5. Februar 2020)

Hä... Kenne einen Asus PG38VQ nicht und habe auch sonst nicht ganz verstanden was du genau meinst.


----------



## MiezeMatze (6. Februar 2020)

Hab mir den Messebericht vom cx48 angeschaut.
Eigentlich unterdcheidet er sich vom c9 (nach dem Software Update) nur in seiner Größe.
Die Hz und Hdmi 2.1 features sind gleich.
Wurde sonst nichts erwähnt, dass die Responsetime oder Fastmotion/Blurr Technik im Vergleich zum c9 noch verbessert wurde.

Ist schon n cooles Teil.
Aber solang ich keine Gpu mit hdmi 2.1 habe (rtx 3000?)
...geht da drauf ja nur 4k 60hz bzw. 120hz in 4.2.0.


----------



## MiezeMatze (6. Februar 2020)

Asus pg35vq  ist ein ultrawide Monitor  von Asus mit 3440x1440p hdr1000 bis zu 200hz* ...abenfalls ein VA Panel.

Ebenso wie Acers Counterpart der X35.

Soll heißen alle Hdr Probleme sind Windows 10 bezogen und NICHT dem Monitor zuzuschreiben.


----------



## massaker (6. Februar 2020)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Asus pg35vq  ist ein ultrawide Monitor  von Asus mit 3440x1440p hdr1000 bis zu 200hz* ...abenfalls ein VA Panel.
> 
> Ebenso wie Acers Counterpart der X35.
> 
> Soll heißen alle Hdr Probleme sind Windows 10 bezogen und NICHT dem Monitor zuzuschreiben.



Ach ja, echt  - dann schau mal in mein Profil was ich eigentlich für einen Monitor habe, LoL )) es ging ja darum, dass ich keine 38" Version davon kenne, wie Du geschrieben hast... Beim Acer kommt sehr wohl nach dem X35 ein X38, der ist aber in Sachen HDR eher uninteressant.

Und Ja, es gab bis ca Herbst Probleme in Win10, mal da und hier, aber ab spätestens Dezember ist HDR perfekt implementiert und schaut Hammer aus. Habe bei mir den Joker in HDR geschaut und danach beim Kumpel auf dem neuen 55"er OLED - OLED hat wirklich sehr gute Schärfe, Farben und lokale Kontraste, jedoch die hellsten Bereiche waren nicht SO beeindruckend hell wie bei mir. Wenn OLED noch ca +200-300 nits zulegt, dann denke ich über einen Kauf nach... Heutzutage ist das nur 2004er Panasonic, teuer und noch ohne HDMI 2.1 ... Schauen wir erstmal wie die kommende Generation sich macht.


----------



## MiezeMatze (8. Februar 2020)

Ja, jetzt gibt es zwar gerad den oled gaming hype der auch von gesponserten youtubern befeuert wird.
Aber bevor Nvidia nicht ihre neue Generation sicher mit hdmi 2.1 rausgebracht hat ... gibts eigentlich noch keinen Kaufgrund.

- Gpus mit hdmi 2.1 müssen erstmal rauskomen.
  Und haben wieder Mondpreise am Anfang.
- neue Konsolen kommen erst Weihnachten 2020 
- bis der CX von Lg kommt dauerts auch noch.
Dann wird dieser beim release auch überteuert sein.

Der c9 55 ist von 2400 auf 1330 gefallen.
Macht also keinen Sinn den vor den Gpus und Konsolen zu kaufen.

4k in 4.2.0 chroma 120hz ...brauch man nicht.
Dann halt lieber solang 60hz fullcolour.

Und was ich auch herausgefunden habe von Besitzern... wer öfter mal die Auflösung bzw das Seitenverhältnis wechselt (ultrawide) oder alte serien in 4zu3 etc. 
Das mag der oled nicht so.
Plus das stark spiegelnde Display...
Hmm ich hoff das es Weihnachten 2020/21 noch Alternativen gibt und es sowas wie ein 48 zoll microLED.


----------



## LKrieger (7. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe das Ding derweil auch gerade da. Aktuell stellt sich gerade noch heraus ob ich ihn wirklich behalten soll oder eben nicht. Ansich ist das Ding wirklich eine Wucht, wenn mich da nicht ein paar Eigenheiten stark stören würden.
Was mich vor allem ganz stark stört ist das geflacker des Monitors auf der rechten Seite. Das Problem habe ich ausschließlich im adaptive sync (also mit Gsync). Das Probem scheint wohl bekannt zu sein denn einer hat schon einmal ein Video davon gedreht: 
YouTube
Tritt bei mir häufig bei Ladebildschirmen ingame auf. Bei Deezer auf dem Desktop ist es mir auch schon aufgefallen. Dabei flackert der Monitor nicht nur, sondern man sieht auch im betroffenen Bereich plötzlich ein feines Streifenmuster welches von oben nach unten verläuft (1 px jeweils breit). Wenn man das obige Youtube video pausiert, ist in einigen frames auch das zu erkennen - also wohl genau das gleiche Problem.
Interessanterweise tritt das auch auf, wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre und der Monitor sucht dann nach einem neuen Signal und schaltet dabei die Kanäle durch. Dabei betrifft es direkt die in der rechten oberen Ecke angezeigten Signalquellen. Dadurch kann man wirklich sagen, dass Problem nicht am lokalen Treiber auf dem PC, auch nicht am Kabel oder an der Grafikkarte liegt, sondern direkt am Monitor selbst. 

Als ich heute bei Acer angerufen und diesbezüglich nachgebort habe, wurde mir lediglich gesagt, dass das Problem so bei Acer nicht bekannt sei. Auch die Release Firmware sei nach wie vor immernoch die aktuelle Firmware... 

Das gibt mir jedenfalls schon wieder zu denken... 

@MiezeMatze: Hast du denn diese Probleme auch?

EDIT: Danke MiezeMatze für die Info per PM. 
@All - er hat die Probleme offenbar nicht. 

Grüße
LK


----------



## LKrieger (22. Mai 2020)

Nachdem mir das Thema wirklich keine Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich den Acer wieder retourniert und mir den Asus geholt. Ich muss schon sagen - bisher eine deutliche Verbesserung!  Flackern ist vollständig weg damit auch manchmal diese Helligkeitsunterschiede die das Panel hatte bei verschiedenen Fenstern. 
Und vorallem was mir ganz stark aufgefallen ist, ist das Ghosting! Der Asus hat bedeutend weniger Ghosting als der Acer. Da ich hauptsächlich mit dem Dark-mode in den Browsern arbeite ist die Schrift immer weiß auf schwarzem Hintergrund. Das Scrollen bei dem Acer war ich auch von meinem vorherigen Acer ein stück weit gewohnt, das das Ghosting schon stark sichtbar war. Bei dem ASUS muss ich schon sagen, das man das fast nicht mehr merkt! 

Nur schade - den Power-Sensor vermisse ich jetzt ein wenig... Da habe ich mich tatsächlich schon dran gewöhnt... 

Sofern ich weitere Auffälligkeiten bemerke, werde ich euch die Info so nicht vorenthalten.


----------

